# art mann presents



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone heard of this show? i been trying to find a place i can see episode 4 season 7 cause it has ******* yacht club as the show, i have no luck in finding it idk why


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Up here in Canada it is on a HD channel at 10 pm , cant remember the channel right now though,its on friday nights , some of the festivals and shat he goes to are ....well look like they maybe some fun


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

They had the red neck yacht club one on the other night on hd net, I watch that show regularly and also the show called drinking made easy, its another good one.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

skid said:


> They had the red neck yacht club one on the other night on hd net, I watch that show regularly and also the show called drinking made easy, its another good one.


 
i been trying to find it on youtube and i tried looking at the guide see next time they gonna play that show and nothing lol, i wanted to see it cause crom a zone is on it hahahahahaha


----------

